# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un estudio español sobre las escalas de peces acapara el interés internacional

## NoRegistrado

No sabía en donde ponerlo. Así que lo subo a éste subforo como el más similar.

Como en el campo de las desaladoras y algunos más, el cerebro y el ingenio español es puntero en muchos temas, pero poco aprovechado en nuestro propio país.




> World Newsflash, una revista digital de ámbito mundial editada por la Asociación Internacional de Hydro-Medio Ambiente Ingeniería e Investigación (IHD) se ha hecho eco de las conclusiones de un importante estudio elaborado por el Laboratorio de Hidráulica del Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos (CEDEX) para analizar el comportamiento de una escala de peces de hendidura vertical construida en el propio Laboratorio.
> 
> El estudio encargado por la Dirección General del Agua del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha contado con la colaboración del Departamento de Zoología y Antropología Física de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, de la Escuela Técnica Superior de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos de la Universidad de A Coruña y del Departamento de Ingeniería Forestal de la Universidad Politécnica de Madrid.
> 
> Esta aplicación informática permitirá conocer cuál es el diseño de escala más eficiente dependiendo de la altura del obstáculo a salvar, las especies de peces, o su tamaño
> 
> La principal novedad de este trabajo ha sido que en la búsqueda de los diseños más apropiados para estas escalas se ha tenido en cuenca no sólo criterios hidráulicos sino también criterios biológicos, para ello se ha analizado la capacidad natatoria y el comportamiento de cuatro especies autóctonas ibéricas.
> 
> Las escalas de peces son, sin ninguna duda, una de las principales medidas correctoras para minimizar el impacto que sobre el hábitat de los ríos producen las presas y los azudes. Se trata de una solución que permite que los peces puedan franquear estas barreras durante sus movimiento migratorios, y este estudio lo que persigue es que a la hora de diseñar estas escalas se tenga un conocimiento detallado de su hidrodinámica así como de la capacidad natatoria de los peces objeto de conservación.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/blogs/marca-agua...sLtPB.facebook

Saludos. Miguel

----------

JMTrigos (05-nov-2015),Jonasino (06-nov-2015),termopar (06-nov-2015)

----------

